# NEEDING LOCAL MILL HELP



## riversidedan (Nov 12, 2021)

hoping someone in the area can mill a couple oxa tool holders , if your in the south seattle or tacoma area and can help  plez send PM    thanx


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 13, 2021)

__





						oxa tool holders - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




These are pretty cheap .


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 13, 2021)

Do you mean make them from scratch or modify ones you have? 
16 bucks each seems pretty reasonable to buy them
-M


----------



## riversidedan (Nov 14, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Do you mean make them from scratch or modify ones you have?
> 16 bucks each seems pretty reasonable to buy them
> -M


need to modify  the ones I have


----------



## riversidedan (Dec 14, 2021)

already found some help...........


----------



## Brento (Dec 14, 2021)

I was gonna say i can give you a hand.


----------



## riversidedan (Dec 15, 2021)

help   from new york????


----------



## Brento (Dec 15, 2021)

Yea shipping would be a thing. But that was if you couldnt find anyone


----------



## Brento (Dec 15, 2021)

I am looking for work myself so i am putting my name out and offering services to anyone that could use some work in exchange for some tool allowance lol


----------

